# 1985 Trek 870



## rlvanden (Jul 16, 2013)

Hello. I'm new to the forums and this is my first post. I'm a sucker for old lugged steel frames and recently acquired a 1985 Trek 870 (a newer 1992 Trek 950 is my primary ride). I've tried to do some internet research on the bike, but other than information available on the vintage-trek website, I have not found much information. The bike I have is in decent shape. Everything seems to be original other than the tires and grips. The bike looks like it was well used and has a lot of paint chips, scuffs, and scratches to prove it, but all the components still work well and the frame does not have any rust, dents, or cracks. The frame is straight and the wheels are true. 

I'm interested in whether or not anyone has experience with this bike. As it stands right now, I intend to use the bike as a city beater, but I'm curious if anyone has restored one of these or otherwise has experience with the bike. Thanks.


----------



## corwin1968 (Oct 8, 2011)

People seem to be giving them away (literally, I read where one guy donated a frame and the frame below was bought for $30). I would love to find a 1985 870 in the largest size and in fact, it's now my "Grail Bike". Check out this rehabilitated 870 that was posted on another forum:


----------



## JAMarco1 (Mar 2, 2010)

Here's mine, Bought the frame and fork a couple weeks ago. Most of the parts were sourced from my too small MB-1. Love this bike


----------

